# Artemis...who manufactures it?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering...anyone know who manufactures Artemis dog foods? I saw on this website it's associated with Diamond: http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/artemis-dog-food.html

...haven't seen that anywhere else, but...any info you know?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I found this:

Artemis dog food is made and manufactured by, Artemis Company. The company was Established 1998 and based in North Hollywood, California. If you would like to find out more about Artemis Dog Food or other brands please visit our forum at: Sorry links to other forums are not allowed...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure if I can post that link?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

On The Pet Food List, I found this...yuck...

Artemis - Holistic Pet Food (information provided by company 3/26/07, updated 5/1/07, 5/11/07)

* No products made by Menu Foods.
* Cans are manufactured by Evanger’s in Wheeling, IL
* Natural 6 Mix/Power Formula/ Holistic Cat Formula is made at bye Eagle Pack in Mishawaka, IN.
* Fresh Mix Line, Osopure Line, and AgaRx Line is made by Diamond Pet in Lathrop, CA.
* All ingredients are from the USA except New Zealand lamb.
* They test every batch in a private U.S. Laboratory; the results are submitted to the USDA APHIS office for International Health Certificates for exporting our food into other countries.
* Test for proximates, salmonella, bacteria.
* No wheat corn, soy, or wheat gluten is used in any products except the Holistic Cat Line, which contains corn gluten meal.
* We DO NOT use rice protein concentrate in our food. (taken from company website 4/18/07)
* Company has tested foods for melamine and results came back negative - documents can be found on their website.

But on the Artemis website it says what TLI posted. I really would prefer to NOT feed something by Diamond Pet. 

I feel like this should be easier to find out. :-/ I e-mailed some of their distributors. Hopefully I'll get a straight answer.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can just call me T. :wink:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That information was back in 07 so hopefully they are big enough to be making their own now? I am interested in seeing what they say about it?

It gets very confusing and shady if you ask me, when they say that they make it themselves but yet each product seems to come from a different manufacturer? I am not a fan of Eagle Pack either :-(


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm gonna try to give them a few calls today to get ahold of someone for a straight answer. Hopefully it won't be too difficult. I did send an e-mail, but those are easy to forget about or avoid. So...we'll see. I'll keep everyone updated. 

Honestly, at this point, I may still feed the food. Maybe. IDK. I just feel like I'm out of options.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got an answer. I had e-mailed them yesterday, and I got this info:
____________________________________________________________________
We utilize the manufacturing facilities of Diamond in Lathrop, CA. Our can food is made at Wheeling, IL by Evanger’s. 


Hope this helps clears things up.
Thank you.


Sincerely,

Nima Chong
Operations Director
Artemis Pet Food Company, Inc.

_________________________________________________________________
I guess it looks like I will probably be either making my little ones tough it out on the Acana, giving Orijen a try, or giving FROMM family a try. Right now I am thinking FROMM FAMILY might be the way to go. Sigh.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I ahve recently switched to Fromm & I personally am loving it & so do the chis...I would highly recommend it..Also if you contact them they will send you coupons for their foods.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Who makes Fromm?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Fromm family is privately owned. All their foods are made in their plant in WI, which is a human grade facility, not a pet food one.

The four star classics come in a variety of flavors, are rated 5" by dog food analysis, and you can SWITCH between the flavors meal to meal. According to their website they are formulated similarly enough that it should not mess with doggy's digestive system. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah ok, thank you!  They sell this at a local shop near me, I'm going to give it a try too.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It really is a great food & worth a try.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Which Fromm do you use? I looked up Fromm Gold Adult and it only gets 4 stars but it really doesnt say why a low rating? How large is the kibble size?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Which Fromm do you use? I looked up Fromm Gold Adult and it only gets 4 stars but it really doesnt say why a low rating? How large is the kibble size?


The From Four Star Nutritionals are rated 5 stars. The neat thing is Fromm claims you can switch between the formulas once your dog is on one of them because they make them such that it shouldn't cause digestion issues or upset.

I just asked appleblossom about kibble size and maybe she can clarify here for everyone else. 

I can drive about an hour and get it, so I will definitely be doing that Friday which is my day off.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im using the Fromm Four Star Nutritionals...Which ia rated a 5 star food. The pieces are very small just a teensy bit bigger than Innova but with the sae flat square shape way smaller that the adult Wellness peces..

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-four-star-nutritionals-dry/

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2078&cat=all


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying. I do worry a bit about the citric acid though, now that I have found out that chihuahuas can bloat to. Other than that it looks like a great food.

I have just been told about a food called Horizon Legacy that gets a good rating. I had never heard of this but know a few who feed it and love it. No recalls but I do worry about the high protein at 40% and am not sure who manufatures?


----------

